# Been playing



## BradG (May 11, 2013)

Hi chaps. been playing with my 300D and photoshop to make this for my facebook page, thought id post it here too.

Im struggling to high hell to get the EOS utility talking to the camera unfortunately.. thinking of putting together a desktop pc with a fresh install to see if its our laptops causing the issue.


----------



## jyreene (May 11, 2013)

For what it's worth I had to clean uninstall it and delete it from the registry (we have a T1i) on our Mac and I had to download the utility straight from Canon.


----------



## BradG (May 12, 2013)

If I can muster up the patience to give the software another go today I will. Getting eye strain being glued to the view finder lol


----------



## SteveG (May 12, 2013)

Maybe THAT is your PROBLEM!!  Going forward, DO NOT use glue on the view finder. I hope that helps.

BTW, your pen is hyper-outstanding!
Steve


----------

